# uv sterlizer



## sdlra (18 Apr 2011)

Anyone got any views on UV Sterlizer in freshwater tanks for example TMC Venton 600


----------



## nayr88 (18 Apr 2011)

I thought that these where a bad idea in a planted tank because they don't just destroy algae in the water coloumn but most other micro organisms too? So filter goodness, and please don't burn me for this but also destroy nutrients also? Is this true would be good to clear that up haha.


----------



## sdlra (19 Apr 2011)

That's exactly what I was trying to find out


----------



## ceg4048 (19 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> I thought that these where a bad idea in a planted tank because they don't just destroy algae in the water coloumn but most other micro organisms too? So filter goodness, and please don't burn me for this but also destroy nutrients also?


Hi,
    There is no evidence that any of this is true. UV is useful for killing green water algae but that is the only type that is susceptible to the UV radiation as they are free floating. There is no evidence that UV is detrimental to a tanks nitrifying bacteria generally since their exposure is limited and their populations are mostly in the filter/gravel whetted surface. 

UV sterilizers have not been shown to affect the atomic bonds in NO3/PO4. Some claim that the sterilizers affect the chelation in micro mixes, but again, this has not been shown to be a significant impact.

To be effective in fighting pathogens however, UV sterilizers require low flow in order to make contact with the pathogens. This is in direct conflict with a high tech tanks requirement for high flow, therefore it is a good idea to have the sterilizer on a separate circuit.

Cheers,


----------



## nayr88 (19 Apr 2011)

Ceg you beaut! You've come through again haha.


I had done some reading on it, and most said it can effect the chelated micro mix but this is to such a minor degree you would not notice.

But always good to have it cleared up on trusty ol' ukaps .

So the way around is to possibly have a separate filter for the uv to be on? With lower flow? Or a pump? What would be best media oif you went for the filter route? Or same old same old ....

Cheers mate


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Apr 2011)

Hi mate,
             Yes, if you want to use one then just check the instructions on the UV unit which should tell you what flow rate range is required for that unit, then just find a filter or pump to match. There are no special media requirements. I just find that to be an added complication. Healthy plants with plenty of water changes does a pretty good job of keeping the fish healthy.

Cheers,


----------



## nayr88 (20 Apr 2011)

Nice one Clive...

Are you a human being or just an all knowing walking talking question munching myth busting computer bot!!! I'm starting to thing your steven hawkins answer to 'plant myth bull' ??

EDIT


YOUR LIKE THE STIG!!! 

Some say he has NPK for blood....
And that he once cured green water just by staring meanigfully at it!!!!

I don't know how true that is...what I do know is ..we call him 'CEG'


.


----------



## sugarz205 (20 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Nice one Clive...
> 
> Are you a human being or just an all knowing walking talking question munching myth busting computer bot!!! I'm starting to thing your steven hawkins answer to 'plant myth bull' ??
> 
> ...



Ha Ha!!! Brill!!!


----------



## Johno2090 (20 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Nice one Clive...YOUR LIKE THE STIG!!!
> 
> Some say he has NPK for blood....
> And that he once cured green water just by staring meanigfully at it!!!!
> I don't know how true that is...what I do know is ..we call him 'CEG'



Thats going in my sig....he will be forever known as the CEG


----------



## nayr88 (20 Apr 2011)

Haha, cheers fellas, I'm here all week


----------



## sanj (3 May 2011)

sdlra said:
			
		

> Anyone got any views on UV Sterlizer in freshwater tanks for example TMC Venton 600



I use them primarily for my rainbows. They only kill what passes through them and then it depends what it is, slower flow is reguired for larger organisms like viruses (if they can even be called that) to allow more contact time. My chief concern is mycobacteria, but this is a sessile bacteria and slow growing, it has however been collected in water samples and it really is as an added aid against it.

Filter process is not adversely affected because the nitrifying bacteria etc is largely in the filter media and relatively negligable in the water column.


----------

